

UK Prime Minister Holds First Ever Startup Pitch At No.10 Downing Street - ibsathish
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/01/uk-prime-minister-holds-first-ever-startup-pitch-at-no-10-downing-street/

======
richmarr
To find out how to assist the UK tech industry they need to talk to actual
early-stage companies about they problems they are currently facing... not
listening to 8-year old SMEs pitch.

Suggest title change to "Some companies come to talk to some officials and
have their photo taken".

